# Construcción mini emisora de frecuencia modulada



## zacarini (Nov 4, 2011)

En el año 1984 salía la revista "Electronica viva" que para muchos niños significo el primer contacto con la electrónica. Su primer fascículo era ni más ni menos la construcción de una mini emisora FM con una potencia máxima de 1 W. La revista salía con los PCB y no me acuerdo si también con los componentes. El caso es que me acuerdo que esa emisora me causó dolores de cabeza y casi una frustración, puesto que fuí incapaz de hacerla funcionar. Ha llegado el momento de quitarse esa espina. Me gustaría que le dieseis un vistazo al circuito, que opinais de él y ya iré contando sobre el proceso de construcción. El primer paso ha sido construir la placa PCB utilizando la copia que tenía de la revista. Vamos a taladrar....


----------



## gabriel77sur (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola zacarini grato recuerdo me trae esta emisora te comento que la había armado hace unos 15 años atrás mas o menos, funcionando de maravilla recuerdo que mi habitación se había transformado en una emisora de FM barrial ya que tenia a todos mis amigos instalados hacíamos programa y por las noches dejábamos música, hasta que una vecina nos denuncio por que decía que le interferíamos su programa de radio cosa que no era así, en fin muy buenos recuerdos, lo que si yo la había adquirido en una tienda de electrónica en una ciudad vecina, es el mismo circuito. saludos


----------



## DavidMJ (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola gabriel77sur, me podrias decir aproximadamente a que distancia llega dicha emisora de Fm? y mas o menos cual es su precio?

Salu2


----------



## gabriel77sur (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola davidMj todo es relativo y depende mucho de la altura de tu antena y de los obstáculos a tu alrededor y del correcto ajuste de la etapa de salida, supongo que teniendo unas condiciones favorables una buena altura 10 Mts o 15 Mts sin muchos edificios cerca tuyo y un correcto ajuste de 1 a 3 km como mucho debes cubrir, por lo que recuerdo,cubría mi barrio y llegaba a otros, lamento no poder darte un numero cierto, saludos


----------



## mcrven (Nov 4, 2011)

DavidMJ dijo:


> Hola gabriel77sur, me podrias decir aproximadamente a que distancia llega dicha emisora de Fm? y mas o menos cual es su precio?
> 
> Salu2



Amigo David, te sugiero observes con mucha atención los detalles que aparecen en pantalla.

El amigo Gabriel es de Argentina, tú na' menos que de Santiago de Compostela. Zacarini está, digamos que al lado de tu casa, él es de Ourense y, por otro lado, como ambos dicen, es un equipo que fue distribuido hace unos 15 años o más. Para saber cuanto costaría ahora, solo te resta comprobar precio con la lista de componentes.

También quieres saber a qué distancia llega esta emisora. Pues, no es mucho lo que se puede cubrir con 1 Watt de potencia, unas cuantas manzanas alrededor de la estación y conformarse.

Saludos y suerte con la construcción a quien se aventure a ello.


----------



## DavidMJ (Nov 4, 2011)

Muchas gracias gabriel! mcven te comprendi todo menos lo de  que Santiago y Orense estan al lado, que tiene que ver eso con mi pregunta?


----------



## zacarini (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, me alegra saber que esta emisora funciona, je, je. La única duda que tengo es si puedo cambiar el varicap BB106 por alguno similar, tiene una variación de 4 a 20 pF y me pregunto si conoceis alguno que se pueda montar en sustitución.


----------



## elgriego (Nov 4, 2011)

Hola gente cuantos recuerdos,yo tambien arme esa emisora,con la placa que traia la revista viva ,pero sustitui los tr originales por ,1 amp rf  2n2222 2do amp 2n4427  como final 2sc1947,los trimmers que use, fueron los murata color verde,mas o menos logre sacarle 1w ,con viento a favor jaja ,en cuanto a la cobertura ,en esos momentos en Mar del Plata ,habia una sola estacion en el 93.3,por lo que la banda era toda, mia mia mia jeje ,con una antena tipo paraguas ,llegaba a una distancia de 10 kmt,con la antena instalada a unos 20 mts de altura,eso si, habia que seguirla por el dial ,porque el colpitts ,se corria un poquito ,jeje,por eso ,algunos meses despues adapte un pll de un viejo vhf ,y ese fue el comienzo de una nueva etapa,claro que esa es otra historia....

Saludos a todos los fanaticos de las ondas y principalmente a los pioneros en el territoro de la Fms alternativas, truchas ,clandestinas o como se las quiera llamar .

Atte El Griego.

Pd tiempo despues,finales  de los 90, la editorial plaquetodo,saco la misma plaqueta ,como parte de sus productos y algun tiempo despues en una revista de electronica y saber jeje ,un colega argentino ,contaba ,que el diseño original le correspondia a el .....


----------



## mcrven (Nov 4, 2011)

DavidMJ dijo:


> Muchas gracias gabriel! mcven te comprendi todo menos lo de  que Santiago y Orense estan al lado, que tiene que ver eso con mi pregunta?



Estando en el mismo país y tan cerca ese tipo de información debería ser más precisa para tí , creo. Me refiero a los costos, claro está.


----------



## maezca (Nov 4, 2011)

tengo ganas de armarme una mini emisora de fm para armar una fiesta en casa y no lidiar con  los cables ya que quiero poner los dos amplis uno en cada punta del patio de mi casa, ya lo hice para mi cumpleaños con los cables y funciono bien, pero los cables metia ruido y mas que uno los patio y se salia las fichas dobles que le puse  ... como ambos tiene radio fm quiero armar la emisora para conectarla a la pc. 

Me recomiendan este esquema u otro ??  sabiendo que no arme nunca un proyecto de rf.. y tampoco quiero que la emisora tenga mucho alcanse si no mas que nada buena calidad para que se escuche bien.

Gracias!


----------



## DavidMJ (Nov 5, 2011)

maezca no se muy bien las cualidades de este transmisor , pero por si te sirve de algo el pll 1w verónica promete, yo te lo recomiendo 

ok mcren ahora t entendi 

Salu2


----------



## zacarini (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola a todos de nuevo. Sigo con el proceso de construcción. Ya tengo casi todos los componentes, me faltan los trimmers de 10-85 pF, los choques de 1,8uH y el varicap BB106. El caso es que tengo una duda respecto a la equivalencia del transistor BF36 con el BSX20, ya que en el manual técnico indica que uno soporta una corriente Icmax de 70 mA y el BSX20 solo llega a 50 mA. Y demás como se ve en las figuras el encapsulado no es el mismo. La primera figura corresponde a mi ensamblaje y la segunda al de la revista "Electronica Viva". En fin, abran mis ojos...


----------



## Gatxan (Nov 10, 2011)

Hola,
En realidad, si los BSX20 que has puesto en funcionamiento normal, no superan los valores límite, no debe haber problema. No son del todo equivalentes al BFR36, pero por la función que se les da en el circuito de amplificadores y drivers seguro que funcionan bien.

Si quieres estar más seguro, si encuentras los BFW16, son mucho más parecidos al BFR36, soportan incluso más corriente y potencia.

Saludos


----------



## zacarini (Nov 15, 2011)

Hola de nuevo. Estoy acabando de montar la placa de la emisora, me quedan los trimers que en el circuito viene con un valor de 10-85 pF. 
El caso es que dispongo de unos que tienen el valor de 12 -100 pF y otros de 5,5-65 pF. No se por cual decidirme, si quedarme corto por abajo o por arriba. Un saludo.


----------



## DavidMJ (Nov 15, 2011)

Te sirven los 2 pero el que generalmente se usa es el de 5,5-65pF


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 16, 2011)

Usa el de 5,5 - 65 pF, tendrás más rango de sintonía.

Saludos.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 16, 2011)

zacarini dijo:


> Hola de nuevo. Estoy acabando de montar la placa de la emisora, me quedan los trimers que en el circuito viene con un valor de 10-85 pF.
> El caso es que dispongo de unos que tienen el valor de 12 -100 pF y otros de 5,5-65 pF. No se por cual decidirme, si quedarme corto por abajo o por arriba. Un saludo.



La verdad, no entiendo cómo algunos sacan las cuentas. Parece que se inventan nuevos métodos de discriminación... vayan ustedes a seber de donde los sacan.



Andrxx dijo:


> Usa el de 5,5 - 65 pF, tendrás más rango de sintonía.
> 
> Saludos.


***********************************************************************

Me refiero a lo que publica Andrxx.

El primer trimmer citado por zacarini tiene una diferencial de 75 pF, el segundo de 88 pF y aquí indican que con un trimmer de 55 pF de diferencial habrá un mayor rango de sintonía.

Por favor: "Antes de poner a funcionar la lengua... Asegúrense de tener el cerebro "CONECTADO"".

Zacarini, prefiere el trimmer de 10-85 pF. Ambos sirven pero, con el de 12-100 pF, te será más difícil de poder sintonizar la estación debido a que, el rango resultará ser más comprimido. Eso es todo lo que va a suceder.

Saludos:


----------



## J2C (Nov 16, 2011)

Mcrven

Tranquilo que sino envejecera antes.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 17, 2011)

Quise referirme al condensador de 12-100 pF, ya que a mayor diferencial, rango más comprimido pero más margen de sintonía.


----------



## zacarini (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola de nuevo. Ante todo agradecer las repsuestas y la ayuda que aportan todos los foreros, y ahora quisiera proseguir preguntando. Ya tengo casi terminada la mini emisora con su fuente de alimentación correspondiente, solo me faltan unos filtros que no doy conseguido...pero ya llegarán. La duda que tengo ahora es para la puesta en marcha, la revista de dónde obtengo el montaje explica el proceso a seguir con una carga y un medidor de campo. Os lo pongo para que le deis un vistazo y opineis si eses montajes son correctos o bien se pueden modificar. Para la antena ya habrá momento, aunque imagino que me tendré que pelear mucho con varillas y cables....


----------



## elgriego (Nov 18, 2011)

Hola zacarini ,siempre que se ajusta una etapa de potencia en rf ,la misma se debe realizar con una carga fantasma y un medidor adecuado,Los autores del articulo conscientes que la mayoria de los aficionados ,no poseen este tipo de instrumental,idearon un sistema de sonda de carga y el uso del tester o polimetro ,como manera de poder comprobar de una manera fehaciente, pero a la ves economica el funcionamiento del circuito ,es decir que entregue potencia ,por eso segui atentamente ,los consejos del articulo en lo referente al ajuste que estan perfectamente bien explicados ,el unico cambio que yo realizaria es usar trimmers tipo murata color verde en la atapas de rf ,tambien cambiaria los transistores por otros mas comunes,bah mas comunes aqui en america latina,pero deberia funcionar ,eso si no esperes una gran estabilidad ,ya que este tipo de osciladores ,se corren bastante ,debido a los cambios de temperatura ,una solucion seria hacerle una cajita al vco ,y poner algun elemento que mantenga una temperatura constante,es decir hacer una camara termica.

Bueno que emitas buena musica y palabras para todos los que te sintonicen.

Atte El Griego.


----------



## zacarini (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola de nuevo. Ya tengo la emisora acabada, pero hay problemas. Les cuento. He conectado a la salida la carga que trae la revista, aunque todavía no he puesto en la entrada ni micro ni música (supongo que para verificar el funcionamiento de la parte RF no será necesaria), simplemente para comprobar si había calentamientos excesivos, cosa que he verifcado en el transistor T3 (BSX20) que alcanza una temperatura incontrolable. Lo he cambiado por un equivalente (2N2369) y sigue pasando lo mismo. He verificado las pistas, las soldaduras...pero nada. Los otros transistores están frios, y el de salida ni se inmuta (sospechoso?). Bien, como esperaba, la emisora no arranca a la primera, pero de eso se trata, ¿no?. Alguna ayuda?. Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 22, 2011)

Zacarini

Siendo TR3 el transistor que calienta tanto, deberias revisar los valores de R19, R20 y R21 para ver que valor tienen, es mejor que las desconectes de una de sus patas.

Por otra parte también da buenas pautas de que esta ocurriendo midiendo la Tensión de Base con respecto a Masa y de Emisor a masa. Deberas asegurarte que la linea de +12V tenga 12 y no cualquier valor mayor.


Dado que el oscilador esta alimentado podrias tratar de sintonizar con alguna radio a ver si el mismo funciona o no, siempre realizando las pruebas rapidamente y cortando la alimentación para que no se dañen los transistores.

El de salida no se inmuta por que no esta recibiendo señal alguna, y si calienta tanto TR3 puedes tener algun problema de polarización debido a resistencias equivocadas o cortos en alguna pista.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## zacarini (Nov 23, 2011)

Gracias JuanKa, efectivamente, un gran despiste.....no había puesto la patilla intermedia en la bobina L1, y eso después de casi desmontar y reemplazar los componentes de la emisora. He realizado unas primeras pruebas y funciona bastante bien, aunque T2 y T3 tienen algo de sobretemperatura (como ya he dicho en un post anterior, el tamaño de estos es menor que los originales del esquema) pero lo que es música se escucha muy bien, nítido y sin dispersión. El único problema es que no he sido capaz de hacer funcionar el micro, y eso que he probado con tres diferentes, pero nada, imagino que habrá que cambiar algo para conectar un microfono directamente, de esos que se conectan al ordenador por ejemplo. Alguna recomendación?. Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 23, 2011)

Zacarini

Aunque no hayas logrado aun hacer que funcione el micro, lograste hacer funcionar el transmisor, vayamos paso a paso, no te parece?.

Supongo que estas probando con un microfono tipo de los de PC, si es asi esos microfonos son *Electret* y necesitan tener alimentación a traves de una resistencia. Si en cambio has usado otros tipo de microfono (los electromagneticos), puede ser que la señal del mismo sea muy baja.

Ya que has colocado algo que te ha permitido trasmitir musica, y si has realizado tal cual el circuito deberias verificar que te funcionen las entradas *CASS* y *MIC* con lo que has transmitido la música que has escuchado.

En el caso del microfono de PC deberias colocar una resistencia de 4.7KΩ desde el vivo del microfono al zener de 10V (D2) y entre esa unión y el potenciometro un electrolitico de 4.7 ó 10 µF por al menos 15 V con el + a la unión de resistencia y vivo del microfono y el - a potenciometro/preset (P1).

Prueba y comentanos como te fue, asi en todo caso vemos otras alternativas.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## zacarini (Nov 24, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, he realizado las modificaciones que me indica JuanKa y, efectivamente, se escucha el microfono, lo que pasa es que no consigo un sonido nítido, distorsiona bastante y mete bastante ruido a la señal de musica. He puesto un electrolitico de 4,7 , despues de 10 pero lo mismo. He buscado alguna configuracion en este foro repecto al tl081 pero más o menos he visto lo mismo, será cuestión de seguir buscando. Otra cuestión es que quizás tenga que remodificar la bobona L1 ya que está muy sensible a cualquier acción sobre ella y la veo un poco fuera de diseño. Veremos. Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 24, 2011)

Zacarini

Mis felicitaciones, ya sabemos que funciona y eso es lo mas importante o no??.

No olvides de ajustar bien la etapa de RF, para que no quemes el transistor de salida, mejora la calidad de las bobinas que tu crees pero de a una a la vez, de modo tal que no te deje de funcionar luego.

Con respecto al microfono, los que son *Electret* suelen tener ese tipo de problemas la mayoria de las veces y si hay ruido/musica cerca suelen acoplarse. Tampoco podras hacer mucho tocando el TL081 por que tiene fija la ganancia tanto para las entradas *CASS* y *MIC*. Tal vez lo mejor seria colocar una "consola de audio" antes y de ahi podras hasta ajustar con controles de tono cada señal. Solo es una idea.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Andrxx (Nov 25, 2011)

¿Has medido el alcance del transmisor?


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2011)

zacarini dijo:


> Otra cuestión es que quizás tenga que remodificar la bobona L1 ya que está muy sensible a cualquier acción sobre ella y *la veo un poco fuera de diseño*. Veremos. Un saludo.



No entiendo qué significa eso de "Fuera de diseño".

Una bobina es eso y nada más: algo enrollado encima de un soporte. Un carrete de hilo para la máquina de coser, es una bobina. El rollo de cinta aislante que utilizamos en electricidad, es una bobina.
Unas pueden ser más ordenadas, más o menos torcidas pero, esto de que "Fuera de diseño"...

Ese tipo de bobinas requieren ser hechas con un alhambre de calibre grueso, ej.: 2 mm. Recordando que son autosoportadas. También se puede reducir el diámetro interno y aumentar una espira, digamos.

Todo esto se haría para reducir la sensibilidad a los cambios de temperatura del ambiente y la sensibilidad a las vibraciones y deformaciones mecánicas que puede sufrir la bobina: si hace calor pués, se alargará haciendo que descienda la frecuencia. Si hace frío se contraerá, haciendo que esta aumente.

Si pasas la mano cerca de la bobina o del TX, esto producirá variaciones de capacidad e inducirá ruidos al modulador. Lo primero hará fluctuar la frecuencia y lo segundo, se escuchará en la transmisión.

Es por ello que las bobinas deberán hacerse bastante rígidas y, una vez fijado su ajuste, tratar de endurecerlas un poco con aportes de silicón fundido, por ejemplo. Sin embargo, todo el conjunto deberá encerrarse en una caja metálica o chassis, con algunas perforaciones para ajustar los trimmers y conectores para entradas y salidas de señal y, tensiones de alimentación. Esto último mediante caps. Thru-Panel.

Saludos y que sigas mejorando el TX y sus prestaciones.


----------



## J2C (Nov 25, 2011)

Zacarini

Si subes un par de fotos de como te ha quedado tu plaqueta del lado de componentes seria mas explicito todo.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## zacarini (Nov 25, 2011)

Hola de nuevo. Antes de nada quiero aclararle a mcrven que cuando me refiero a que la bobina está "fuera de diseño", me refiero a que la he estado abriendo y cerrando tantas veces que ya no se parece en nada a lo que debería ser originalmente, y aunque sí, funciona, seguro que la puedo dejar mejor y que siga funcioando igualmente. Con respecto al alcance, todavía no lo sé, aunque en el edificio donde vivo se escucha perfectamente, y eso que estoy trabajando con una carga. Como ya dije anteriormente, mis problemas con el microfono no se solucionan, con lo que he decidido dejarlo apartado de momento, y trabajar con la entrada de musica, que conectada al ordenador y con una mesa de mezclas virtual, va de perlas. También he puesto un pequeño ventilador controlado por el pic con lo que he solucionado el problema que tenía con tr2 y tr3 de calentamiento. Eso si el tr4 no se calienta nada, supongo que cuando ponga antena......que es a lo que voy ir ahora. En seguida pongo unas fotos. Un saludo.



Bien, las fotos prometidas. Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 25, 2011)

Zacarini

Pero si usas una "Mesa de Mezclas Virtual", no podrias usar el microfo conectado a la PC ???, lo mio no es la musica te aclaro.

Recien cuando lei la primera vez pense en decirte de usar los "Controles de Volumen" que aparecen en la zona de Aplicaciones Permanentes (zona del Reloj) del Escritorio de Win XP (en mi caso).



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## zacarini (Nov 25, 2011)

Hola JuanKa, efectivamente, con esa mesa de mezclas (que al fin y al cabo no son más que los controles a los que tu te refieres, pero en un software que simula un mesa) también controlo un microfono conectado al pc, y varias pistas de audio, etc, etc. Por poner un pero a la extraordinaria calidad del sonido....una ligera distorsión cuando hay un subidón de la música. Y ahora la antena......pánico me da. Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 25, 2011)

Zacarini

Has el trabajo como hasta ahora: "*sin prisas *(sin apuro)*, pero sin pausas*". Creo que se entiende y con tus avanzes lo has demostrado.

Veamos el tema de la "_ligera distorsión_";  en un transmisor de FM (Frecuencia Modulada) que escuchas en receptores comerciales, estos preveen recibir una desviación máxima (modulación máxima) de 75 KHz, la desviación aumentara con una mayor amplitud (mayor señal a la entrada de CASS) y tu no tienes forma de verificar la misma, por lo que creo que eso es lo que te esta ocurriendo.


Una forma seria probar de la siguiente manera:

Sintoniza una emisora comercial en la que solo hablen y luego sintoniza tu transmisor y solo habla tu, si tu voz se escucha mucho mas fuerte, es que estas SOBRE modulando (EXCEDES la desviación de 75 KHz).




Con respecto a la conexión de la antena y tomando en cuenta que no dispones de ningun instrumental aparte del indicado en los post's anteriores, yo diria de momentanemente apagar el Cooler que les has colocado a los transistores y al encender con la antena colocada que controles si el ultimo transistor (Tr4) levanta temperatura, eso seria la indicación que la antena no esta bien adaptada. Cuando lo toques puede que deje de escucharse en la radio pero es normal que asi ocurra, son transistores en los cuales la carcaza es el electrodo del colector y el toque de la mano lo quita momentanemente de sintonia.



A ver si algun otro forista tiene alguna idea mas para ayudar a que termine en buen puerto esta experiencia del colega.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## mcrven (Nov 25, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Zacarini
> 
> A ver si algun otro forista tiene alguna idea mas para ayudar a que termine en buen puerto esta experiencia del colega.
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-



Claro que sí Juanka... Siempre andamos en eso en este foro.

Te aclaro zacarini que, para esos TRs que empleaste, se consiguen (Digo esto porque acá, en Venezuela los he conseguido) unos disipadores para los distintos diámetros de capsula. Eso ayudará mucho con el problema del calor.

Lo que más contribuye al calentamiento de los TRs es la falta de sintonía precisa, especialmente del driver y el final.

Si cuentas con un receptor dotado de indicador de sintonía (S-meter) puedes utilizarlo para hacer esos ajustes, utilizándolo como un medidor de campo.

Primero pones el receptor en la frecuencia del TX esto será a máxima desviación del S-meter o del Medidor de intensidad de campo, cualquiera de los dos. Una vez en sintonía y con mucho cuidado de no hacer desplazamientos bruscos, retoca los trimmers del driver primero y del final después, hasta lograr la mayor deflexión posible del indicador. Estos ajustes deberán hacerse con una extensión o destornillador para alineación, estos son de fibra de vidrio o plástico de alto impacto, no tienen metal en su estructura para evitar el efecto de las capacidades extrañas cuando de acercan las manos o piezas metálicas al circuito. Suelen tenerlos en las tiendas de componentes en juegos de diferentes dimensiones.

Esto vale con la carga fantasma, tanto como para la conexión a la antena.

Si no dispones de radio con indicador de sintonía ni medidor de campo, averigua en internet que hay montones de diagramas de ellos y son instrumentos muy sencillos. Si te has mandado la construcción del TX pues, lo otro habrá de ser una bagatela.

Por cierto que se ve muy bien el aparato y sus componentes.

Saludos y adelante:

PD: Para ajustar el driver y el final deberás mover C29 y C36 respectivamente. Para ajustar el pre-amplificador, solo te queda deformar la bobina L2, podría ser igualmente con un alineador o con una pinza plástica, como las que se usan en fotografía.


----------



## zacarini (Nov 28, 2011)

Hola de nuevo y gracias a todos por la colaboración inpagable que estoy recibiendo. Antes de nada, he decidido conectar una mesa de mezclas real a la entrada de la emisora y los resultados han sido magníficos, he conseguido hablar por el microfono con una señal óptima y la música también perfecta. Considero, por lo tanto, que ahora debo centrarme en la parte de la etapa de salida, es decir en poner una antena.....pero creo que no voy a conseguir la potencia deseada, asi que estoy pensando en un lineal, je, je, que atrevimiento. Bueno, veremos. Un saludo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 28, 2011)

Zacarini

*Mis felicitaciones* por haber tenido la paciencia de continuar hasta lograr el objetivo.

Me parece barbaro que te hayas puesto un nuevo objetivo con el lineal, pero a mi entender para que puedas realizar mejor las pruebas y no te la pases cambiando transistores de potencia de RF (son saladitos como el Iberico ) creo que deberias conseguirte o fabricarte tu al menos un medidor de ROE (SWR - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SWR_meter ) para intercalar entre la salida de potencia y la antena.

Te comento que dentro de *FdE* hay varios thread's con amplificadores lineales para Transmisores de FM con varios paisanos tuyos de la peninsula, con los cuales podras conocer mejor donde han comprado los componentes a buen precio y/o ayudarte con los instrumentos que aun no posees.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

